# Quantum what ??



## StriperAddict (Nov 16, 2018)

I've had to unsubscribe, unfollow, and altogether "disband" from a former mentor in the New Covenant message concerning the inclusion into that ministry about this new stuff called "Quantum Life". As far as I can see thru the scriptures, distracting doctrines have no place in the body of Christ, especially toward those who know His mercy and grace.  Over the last weeks, this "ministry" has lost its marbles and included a silly bunch of "Quantum" gunk - to me this is like mixing the pure gospel with another gospel. Bad news beloved!
Some who have been blessed of former works of this ministry, as I, could very well be provoked to try on "some new thing". Just like there is no room for Moses/Law within the grace of God as the New has overruled the old, there's no room for "add-on's" from deceived brethren. The flesh can be such a tricky impostor, we need truth to keep the lies at bay.    

Yes there's the simplicity and purity of knowing Christ, but contrasted with anything else that is not life is dangerous - IMO. 

Jesus said of children, of such is the kingdom. This doctrine of "Quantum Life" can only distract and thus distort the truth in little ones for whom Christ gave His Life to fully save, fill and grow.  

If you know of whom I speak and about this doctrine, feel free to chime in with opinions and such.  If you don't know about Quantum Life, better off.  No condemnation here, just warning.


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 16, 2018)

I am not familiar with it. I doubt that it is new though, but probably repackaged mysticism or humanism. I would appreciate a link or more information on it, so that I can consider it.


----------



## Israel (Nov 17, 2018)

StriperAddict said:


> I've had to unsubscribe, unfollow, and altogether "disband" from a former mentor in the New Covenant message concerning the inclusion into that ministry about this new stuff called "Quantum Life". As far as I can see thru the scriptures, distracting doctrines have no place in the body of Christ, especially toward those who know His mercy and grace.  Over the last weeks, this "ministry" has lost its marbles and included a silly bunch of "Quantum" gunk - to me this is like mixing the pure gospel with another gospel. Bad news beloved!
> Some who have been blessed of former works of this ministry, as I, could very well be provoked to try on "some new thing". Just like there is no room for Moses/Law within the grace of God as the New has overruled the old, there's no room for "add-on's" from deceived brethren. The flesh can be such a tricky impostor, we need truth to keep the lies at bay.
> 
> Yes there's the simplicity and purity of knowing Christ, but contrasted with anything else that is not life is dangerous - IMO.
> ...



There's a great distracting doctrine rampant already...it's ubiquitous to the point of _near_ universal acceptance. That somehow the believer is not only made free in Christ for, but no less can find an encouragement to, establish their "own" ministry.

The matter of "name" (and by extension...naming, and/or the taking of one) is never a small thing to the disciple.


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 17, 2018)

Israel said:


> There's a great distracting doctrine rampant already...it's ubiquitous to the point of _near_ universal acceptance. That somehow the believer is not only made free in Christ for, but no less can find an encouragement to, establish their "own" ministry.
> 
> The matter of "name" (and by extension...naming, and/or the taking of one) is never a small thing to the disciple.


Is this your way of saying that you don't know what he is talking about either?


----------



## Israel (Nov 17, 2018)

All sortsa stuff gets manufactured to support a name that needs support.


----------



## Madman (Nov 17, 2018)

Teachings like "Quantum Life" are what happens when 2100 years of church doctrine are disregarded.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Schrödinger's cat minus its guts helps niche spiritual fiddling onto stage. Reviews predict the fad will be short lived. The spiritual style itself might seem lively but it is also deadly and beside  -- it never did  hunt--being an explanation of an idea and  about it being in concept a paradox and of an attempt to possibly light the already light burden offered by Jesus which some find too heavy due to smartness' paradoxical weaknesses.  Therefore for smart dudes and dudettes needing  serious help in the spiritual realm... but who can appreciate the lightness of said paradox... bla, bla, bla... it is though a seam to mine... gold and quartz or maybe cobalt and granite these days...*


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 18, 2018)

Can you give us a link to the doctrine of "Quantum Life?" I can't find it on a google search.
Not as related to Christianity that is.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 19, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Can you give us a link to the doctrine of "Quantum Life?" I can't find it on a google search.
> Not as related to Christianity that is.



http://quantumlifewithstevemcvey.com/

Yeah, I'd call it a strange "name", a sad strange distraction at worst.  

What is becoming of the simplicity and purity of devotion to Jesus?  ?


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 19, 2018)

StriperAddict said:


> http://quantumlifewithstevemcvey.com/
> 
> Yeah, I'd call it a strange "name", a sad strange distraction at worst.
> 
> What is becoming of the simplicity and purity of devotion to Jesus?  ?


Thanks for confirming my suspicion. There was enough information on the home page to quell my curiosity.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 19, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> Thanks for confirming my suspicion. There was enough information on the home page to quell my curiosity.


NP.  Contending for the faith is gettin tougher, there's much to sift out even in most Sunday sermons.  I got enough probs with the flesh yakin in my ear to deal with more "out there" doctrine.  Hope this crashes and burns.


----------



## BassMan31 (Nov 20, 2018)

StriperAddict said:


> I've had to unsubscribe, unfollow, and altogether "disband" from a former mentor in the New Covenant message concerning the inclusion into that ministry about this new stuff called "Quantum Life". As far as I can see thru the scriptures, distracting doctrines have no place in the body of Christ, especially toward those who know His mercy and grace.  Over the last weeks, this "ministry" has lost its marbles and included a silly bunch of "Quantum" gunk - to me this is like mixing the pure gospel with another gospel. Bad news beloved!
> Some who have been blessed of former works of this ministry, as I, could very well be provoked to try on "some new thing". Just like there is no room for Moses/Law within the grace of God as the New has overruled the old, there's no room for "add-on's" from deceived brethren. The flesh can be such a tricky impostor, we need truth to keep the lies at bay.
> 
> Yes there's the simplicity and purity of knowing Christ, but contrasted with anything else that is not life is dangerous - IMO.
> ...



I've never heard of this. Quantum Physics I am familiar with. It sounds to me like you're confusing an attempt at deeper scriptural understanding with an attempt to change scripture's message.

EDIT: I read the webpage. The guy's weird and his understanding of quantum mechanics is less than elementary. Just love God and one another. Once we get that right we can talk about Quantum mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 20, 2018)

StriperAddict said:


> Contending for the faith is gettin tougher,...


Says a man who still has his head.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 20, 2018)

StriperAddict said:


> http://quantumlifewithstevemcvey.com/
> 
> Yeah, I'd call it a strange "name", a sad strange distraction at worst.
> 
> What is becoming of the simplicity and purity of devotion to Jesus?  ?


I've tried to look at this with an open mind. I know you have followed Mcvey for years. He said "True science doesn’t stand in contradiction to faith but compliments it."
On that I agree with, but something about his approach is weird. I can't quite put my finger on it. I'm usually open to explaining God using science but this is even beyond my thought process.

I'm not sure what he is looking for. How does Quantum Life improve my experience with God's grace? He says it's not even religious. Yet somehow it helps my life with God by showing a new insight to God's science.

I might be willing to try and understand it more but can't afford it. I'm not buying his reasoning for the cost either.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 20, 2018)

Is there any way to relate this to Paul or some other "hidden" revelation from scripture?
I guess one could say peyote/science has helped them reveal God. Maybe the quantum thing is similar. 

What can the payed discussions reveal that's going to help me?


----------



## Israel (Nov 21, 2018)

gordon 2 said:


> *Schrödinger's cat minus its guts helps niche spiritual fiddling onto stage. Reviews predict the fad will be short lived. The spiritual style itself might seem lively but it is also deadly and beside  -- it never did  hunt--being an explanation of an idea and  about it being in concept a paradox and of an attempt to possibly light the already light burden offered by Jesus which some find too heavy due to smartness' paradoxical weaknesses.  Therefore for smart dudes and dudettes needing  serious help in the spiritual realm... but who can appreciate the lightness of said paradox... bla, bla, bla... it is though a seam to mine... gold and quartz or maybe cobalt and granite these days...*





> * light the already light burden offered by Jesus which some find too heavy due to smartness' paradoxical weaknesses.*


Even if this was writ so small as needing a microscope it's a mouthful.


----------



## Israel (Nov 21, 2018)

On Mars Hill, Paul called men to shed their superstitions.
Has anything much changed?

For as I walked around and examined your objects of worship, I even found an altar with the inscription: To an unknown God. Therefore what you worship as something unknown, I now proclaim to you.

The God who made the world and everything in it is the Lord of heaven and earth and does not live in temples made by human hands. Nor is He served by human hands, as if He needed anything, because He Himself gives all men life and breath and everything else.

From one man He made every nation of men, to inhabit the whole earth; and He determined their appointed times and the boundaries of their lands. God intended that they would seek Him and perhaps reach out for Him and find Him, though He is not far from each one of us.  

‘For in Him we live and move and have our being.’

And,




Jews demand signs and Greeks search for wisdom, but we preach Christ crucified, a stumbling block to Jews and foolishness to Gentiles


Jews get their sign, and Greeks get their wisdom answered.

New wine into new wineskins...

A man may create many devices to lift his cart from the place he discovers his wheels are merely spinning. Utter frustration is a hard taskmaster in its lesson. But, it yet holds a lesson.

The God who made the world and everything in it is the Lord of heaven and earth and does not live in temples made by human hands. Nor is He served by human hands, as if He needed anything, because He Himself gives all men life and breath and everything else.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 21, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Is there any way to relate this to Paul or some other "hidden" revelation from scripture?
> I guess one could say peyote/science has helped them reveal God. Maybe the quantum thing is similar.
> 
> What can the payed discussions reveal that's going to help me?


Little I would think. He's obviously not divulging the whole picture which is yet another red flag.
While I've appreciated his first book "Grace Walk", I've been cautious on later books delving into universalism and now the whole quantum distraction. I follow no man, just to be clear, but as we all do, we glean from each other The words that bring New Covenant life and without animosity discard the rest. 

Let's face it, the gospel stands on its own in being profound and simple. Maybe a paradox for the scientifically zealous, but I prefer it that way. Our God IS approachable, and then just when you get that glimpse, He goes a step further and indwells and brings in His life, without threats of your new heart being evicted.  Distracted Christianity can only quench that.   

Good thoughts Art, thanks. I'll just reemphasize my original warning and concern, especially with what you've brought, and with the other brethren  posts also.  Iron sharpens Iron!


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 21, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> Says a man who still has his head.


As in Christ? Why yes, sealed in Him for...
Wait a moment, maybe as in my OWN head getting lopped off ???  LOL !!!


----------

